# Australia / SN - 190 VISA GRANT time line



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, 

I have lodged my VISA application for State nominated Subclass 190 on 26th May '2015 and medicals done on 29th May '2015. What would be the approximate time frame by when I can expect a CO to be allotted? Once the CO is allotted how long does it take for the VISA grant ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (_based on the current TREND_) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.

ALSO after CO allocation IF he requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing THEN he will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.

AFTER CO allocation THEN within a months time you can expect GRANT (_Provided no additional documents required_).


*NOTE:*
As it is no further VISA's would be issued in Current FY due to VISA Cap and ALL applications will be processed starting from July. Many applicants have received DELAY emails.

Few people who had called DIBP to check their Application status WERE informed THAT VISA grants for this FY has been stopped due to VISA Cap.





fla081828 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my VISA application for State nominated Subclass 190 on 26th May '2015 and medicals done on 29th May '2015. What would be the approximate time frame by when I can expect a CO to be allotted? Once the CO is allotted how long does it take for the VISA grant ?


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (_based on the current TREND_) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.
> 
> ALSO after CO allocation IF he requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing THEN he will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.
> 
> ...



Thank you Jeetendar . That was informative. I have already spent around 2 years in this process... just getting a little impatient. As you mentioned, may be all application will be processed starting July. In that case, do you think expecting a VISA grant by end of September or beginning of October will be realistic ? Thanks for help. 

Regards.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IMO....IF ALL documents are in place THEN August end would be realistic IF NOT early.





fla081828 said:


> Thank you Jeetendar . That was informative. I have already spent around 2 years in this process... just getting a little impatient. As you mentioned, may be all application will be processed starting July. In that case, do you think expecting a VISA grant by end of September or beginning of October will be realistic ? Thanks for help.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IMO....IF ALL documents are in place THEN August end would be realistic IF NOT early.


I filed my visa on first week of June and expecting grant by Aug end too. My doubt is, would it be good move to migrate in December? Looking at Aussie financial cycle, it seems December comes in mid. Not sure whether they are all closed on Christmas vacations.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMO*, Feb / Mar / Apr....best time for Job search and many people move during this time OR July/Aug/Sep




amzamz said:


> I filed my visa on first week of June and expecting grant by Aug end too. My doubt is, would it be good move to migrate in December? Looking at Aussie financial cycle, it seems December comes in mid. Not sure whether they are all closed on Christmas vacations.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

amzamz said:


> I filed my visa on first week of June and expecting grant by Aug end too. My doubt is, would it be good move to migrate in December? Looking at Aussie financial cycle, it seems December comes in mid. Not sure whether they are all closed on Christmas vacations.


Subject to receiving VISA grant by end August, I plan to move by October. I heard that you have to visit once before you migrate permanently to Australia. Is that true ? if yes, should I make an entry with all applicants or would it be fine if just the primary applicant makes the first visit ?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

fla081828 said:


> Subject to receiving VISA grant by end August, I plan to move by October. I heard that you have to visit once before you migrate permanently to Australia. Is that true ? if yes, should I make an entry with all applicants or would it be fine if just the primary applicant makes the first visit ?


Not required to visit once before migrating permanently, people who do not have immediate plans to move do that to activate their visa.
There is no restriction on who travels first as long as all travel within their IED else the visa would lapse.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Not required to visit once before migrating permanently, people who do not have immediate plans to move do that to activate their visa.
> There is no restriction on who travels first as long as all travel within their IED else the visa would lapse.


Thanks for the info


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

This wait is killing me.... LOL.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Do not get killed..time to live ahead....haha



fla081828 said:


> This wait is killing me.... LOL.


----------

